# worth the trip?



## jaydeegee (Oct 18, 2011)

Headed to Sikes Labor day weekend... Coming from Georgia meeting up with Family from Mississippi. Will all the rain make for a wasted trip? Love Pensacola and we are coming anyway... Never surf fished; any suggestions. Gonna try sikes the first day. Thanks in advance to any and all replies.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Spanish are showing up, just scout out both sides of sikes. I went sat. Morning and there were none to be seen on GB side but they were all over PCB side


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Lots of rain predicted over the next few days; however the critters have got to eat.
Catch 'em up.


----------

